

Open RoR Positions + Telecommute + Bacon = BLISS - lwarren

I have 4 open RoR positions. Here’s a quick description:
• Open to telecommuting
• Very stable, 40+ hour positions
• Challenging application in a complete open source environment
• International app that has hundreds of thousands of users
• Flexible work schedule<p>And if you've read this far, you should also know that these positions come with all the free BACON you can eat! :)
======
pkkk
Where i should drop CV ? Or maybe this is part of recruiting proces ..
figuring it out ;)

